# Wie Huawei P10 auf Android 8 (Emui 8) bringen?



## T'PAU (22. Juli 2018)

Hab seit 3 Wochen ein Huawei P10 (mein erstes Smarty, hatte vorher aber durch mein Galaxy Tab S schon mit Android zu tun).
Dieses ist auf dem Stand von Android 7.0 und Emui 5.1.

Die Update-Funktion gibt kein aktuelleres System aus, obwohl das P10 schon seit etlichen Monaten angeblich "automatisch" das Oreo-Update erhalten soll.
Die Firmware Finder App soll (den aktuellen Kommentaren nach) seit Juli nicht mehr funktionieren!

Hat jemand ein P10 (auch plus oder lite) und weiß, was man da noch machen könnte um auf Android 8 zu kommen?

Noch ein Hinweis, falls es wichtig ist: Ich hab mich bewusst für das Huawei P10 Dual-Sim (also die europäische Version) entschieden, statt der _deutschen_ Single-Sim.
Um die Option zu haben 'ne Micro-SD reinzuschieben, falls mir die 64 (bzw. ca. 45) GB mal ausgehen sollten.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2018)

Ähm .... JEDE Version vom P10 frisst ne SD-Karte .... und das P10 meiner Frau hat nach dem ersten Einschalten vor nem Monat sofort das Update auf 8.0 gezogen .


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juli 2018)

Ich vermute mal stark das die Tatsache das es sich um eine Modell für den APAC Markt handelt eine Rolle spielt.
Siehe dazu auch mein Thread bzgl. den NOKIA 6.1.

Was helfen könnte sind die folgenden Artikel:

How to Update Huawei P10 (VTR-L29) to Android 8.0 Oreo (Asia Pacific)

Download and install Android 8.0 Oreo EMUI 8.0 for HUAWEI P10 Plus (LITE)


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2018)

@NatokWa
Tja, das kommt dabei raus, wenn man im Vorwege div. Smartphones in der näheren Auswahl hat.
Ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass das P10 nur in der Dual-Sim Ausführung microSD-fähig ist.
Deutsche Tests und die Bedienungsanleitung bestätigen deine Aussage.

Da hab ich wohl die berühmte A***-Karte gezogen, wenn ich mir die Links von brattcox so anschaue.
Ein automatisches Update ist mit dem VTR-L29 (Dual-Sim) hier in Germany wohl nicht möglich. Und sowas wird direkt von Amaz*n verkauft ohne irgendwelche Hinweise auf Update-Einschränkungen! 

Naja, bevor ich mir die Prozeduren mit "Unlock Bootloader" und Gefrickel antue, bleib ich halt bei Android 7.0. Sensible Daten hab ich eh nicht drauf.

Vielen Dank euch erstmal.


----------

